# Hello Out There.



## ra1902 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello everyone. I decided to step in the great unknown. I have been writing for many years, all thanks to my 3rd grade teacher, she really pushed me to write. I spent many of my younger years writing when I should have been doing other things, but as I grew up my writing fell to the side. My mom saw my brother who did the writing thing struggle and struggle and it caused so much stress on her that I couldn't do the same to her so I went down a different path for a little while. 

Even though I still wrote things, most of the projects were started and never finished, or were Fanfiction. I enjoy fanfiction because I could still do writing and not have it pull everything from me. That was until about 2010, I signed up and did this thing called NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) and since then well, I never stopped. My problem is now, I keep to myself. I've started and finished multiple projects. 

I'm afraid of taking the next steps. It's so hard to think that I've doing this for years and I might never be good enough. I learned to write just for me and no one else. I WANT to break that habit. There's nothing wrong with writing for yourself, but man I would love to just be able to take the next step no matter how it turns out. 

I enjoy writing various things. Paranormal, fantasy and I've dabbled in soft Science Fiction usually in young adult. Most of my stories have a romantic element. 

Anyways, I can't wait till I get to meet and interact with all of you. Happy writing.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi there ra1902,

Your post being well written I have given you your first 'like' here on the forums.

Seeing a family member struggle at the craft, understandably, can be off-putting.

Your teacher had faith in you, now you have to have faith in yourself - well you've landed at the right place to build your confidence. 

Get some critiques under your belt and then you can post your work for feedback.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi ra, I'm glad you joined us. Search around the forums and get to know us by posting wherever you can - feedback is always appreciated.

Your confidence to put your writing out there will soar now that you have become part of this super supportive community.

Looking forward to seeing some of your writing very soon. 

jen


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 5, 2015)

ra1902 said:


> It's so hard to think that I've doing this for years and I might never be good enough.



Well, you already look to have a pretty good style, based on your intro post. No-one's perfect, of course, and this is the place to hone your skills! I mostly hang out in the SF&F forum, and will hope to see some of your work in there. Message me or any of the other Mentors if you ever have any questions - you can't miss us, our names are in purple. 8)


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

ra... welllll, you write like a writer, sooo .. you are definitely on the right path... I can understand your fears though... but you gotta push through them. You will find the support you need to keep movin and grooving forward, right here at wonderful WF... so, welcome... get in there and start, right nooow.. read and critique, and have fun! It is cool to be a writer... hope to see you around..


----------



## John_O (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## ra1902 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I've been reading through the forums and I'm amazed by all the support that I have seen so far. I'm so glad I took the time to join up, this seems like exactly the place I've been trying to find. I have support at home but it's hard for them to understand all of what I'm going through.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

ra... allow me to explain .... you can't stay hiding in the intro thread! Cooome oon...  I want you to explore and get t know all of your new friends, and to do that, you gotta jump in with both feet and make a ssssplassssh! Where do you want to start?? Try the lounge.. there is always something goin on there... Heey, I know... check out the writing discussions.. or.. read other writer's work.. critiques are welcome.. writers need readers... soo. gooooo...


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Folcro (Oct 6, 2015)

I began in Fanfiction myself. I think it's an underrated exercise, you have the characters and setting already, then expand on it. I owe all my skills to that inspiration, and I'm pretty damn good. I look forward to comparing notes. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard! 90% of writing is laboring away in solitude... It's like practicing and practicing a musical instrument but never performing for an audience. It's like cooking the meal and setting the table, but not eating. The essential bit of being a writer, is publishing -- It can take the form of posting it to a blog, reading it to a family member or friend, self-publishing, sharing it here, self-publishing, or going the traditional route and submitting your works to a publishing house. So many options, but publishing of some type is a _must. 

_Again, welcome!


----------



## bothsamspub (Jul 23, 2018)

I would love to read your fan-fiction!


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Jul 23, 2018)

Hiya, ra! I, too, had a teacher who encouraged me to write. Back then it was mostly fantasy type things because of her reading to the class most afternoons from 1001 Arabian Nights. I'm sure she read other things to us, but . . . I really can't remember what they were. In high school I wrote fanfiction and a western - all novels, and a couple of short stories. Mainly, I wrote for myself as well, and that does not mean you don't write well. I knew I could write, for there were those who would read over my shoulder or grab up the pages beside me and give me feedback. Not my family, except occasionally my mother, but friends, teachers and the parents of this friends. Yeah . . . more support outside family than inside. But still, wherever it comes from, it's always welcome!!

And as everyone has pointed out, your intro certainly tells us you know how to put those words together well! So, do get on out to other threads and let your voice be heard! Looking forward to seeing you around!

:cookie: and :coffee: offered to keep up your strength . . . Maybe you'd care for some :watermelon:?


----------

